# Is It Okay To Keep One Horse Alone?



## singlecowgirl

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone here has just one horse? I have two geldings, and I'm thinking about selling one. What are your thoughts on keeping one horse alone? 

Please give some suggestion for the question or join our discussion Horsedate.com News


----------



## MIEventer

I wouldn't do it. Horses are herd animals, they need to be in group settings where they can socialize with their own kind *gosh that sounds weird when I read it back to myself*

Yes, they go through depression when they bond with a buddy and get taken away from them.


----------



## reining girl

My horse is alone. It works good for training them, they have there attention more on you and they also listen better and "lean" on you more, but also it can have its draw backs. Like my horse jumped out of her pen to go visit some neighbor horses and cut her foot, but she has not done it since, so it just depends on your horse. Like my horse was always wiht at least 10+ horses at a time, then i bought her and she went down to only one horse and she was just fine wiht me being her friend, but then i left for 3 weeks and thats when she got only and went to go visit.


----------



## Kayty

I've had horses kept by themselves and they were fine. As long as you've got some kind of other herd animal such as a sheep or goat etc. in there with them, they'll often bond to the other animal and be perfectly happy. 
I actually prefer to keep my horses by themselves sometimes or at least shift them around so they don't get too attached to one 'friend'. I've always had mares so not sure with geldings, but I find they are just so much better behaved when they don't get to friendly with one particular horse!!


----------



## 7Ponies

After the death of my boarders horse, my mare got very clingy to me and I could barely leave the barn without her neighing for me.

So I got Dixie to keep her company.

Now that Dixie is sick and has to stay in the barn, Gandy is doing well outside as an only horse.

So I guess it depends on the horse and the circumstance.


----------



## M2twisted

i think horses need other horses. they are heard animals...

this might sound odd, but when i got my horse, he couldn't even see another horse around. and he didn't have a goat friend or anything. and he was alone like that for several years before i got him. now to watch him with other horses, it's like he's a little bit socially dumb, like he doesn't know how to behave with other horses. thankfully he has gotten better. he now gets turned out with a bunch of other geldings, and is doing well with them. it's like he lost his horsey communication skills for a few years.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I would do everything in my power to give my horse a friend if she was alone.... even if it was a goat. lol. Horses really do get bored and depressed when they're on their own....


----------



## Honeysuga

socialization is critical for herd animals like horses its in their genetic amkeup to be with others of their own kind, my grandpa had a horse who he got when he was just a baby and grew never seeing another horse so when my friend bought him when he was 4 he was terrified of other horses, among many other mental and emotional problems he had. even if you consider yourself their herdmate, they need constant contact, so if you cant be with them every minute theyll need a companion and if you want a horse who doesnt thnk he is a goat id advise you to keep another horse... that said i know for economic reasons most people nowadays have trouble keeping more than one, in that case just try to keep him with stall toys or a companion animal, nothing substitutes another horse, but any contact is better than none...


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I would do everything in my power to give my horse a friend if she was alone.... even if it was a goat. lol. Horses really do get bored and depressed when they're on their own....


I agree. A horse needs a friend. Where do you think the expression "get your goat" came from'? Goats make good friends for horses but some goats like to eat the tails off the horse. I would look at a small pony as a friend, doesn't eat much, needs only a small pen when in the barn ,keeps your guy company and doesn't eat tails.

The " get your goat" comes from a horse story. A goat was often kept as a friend for a high strung race horse. It was a friend who kept the race horse calm. Before a big race if a competitor could steal your goat the horse would have a bad night, be very upset and not in racing form the next day. Stealing a goat was not a big deal by itself but what it did to the horse was worth alot so the expression " get your goat " was born.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

you should try natural horsemanship so you can act more like another horse around him. Also, work with him and interact with him a lot every day. you can also get a goat.


----------



## newhorsemom

I think it depends on the horse. We moved our horse about 3 weeks ago and she is now alone. Well, almost alone - the neighbors have 2 horses that she can visit with over the fence. I was very worried about her "loneliness" but it hasn't been an issue at all for her. She is relaxed and seems very happy. (Even more than when she was with her 2 stable mates - I'm still a bit shocked!) Sometimes the neighbor's take their horses trail riding for the day but Lily couldn't care less. A week or so ago I was on my way to see her and I saw the neighbors pulling into their driveway with their horse trailer. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to ride because she is probably dripping with sweat from running the fence and yelling for her buddies. Not the case. We got to the barn the same time as the neighbors and they were putting their horses in the pasture. Lily was cool and calm. The horses came running to the fence and whinnying for Lily. Lily looked at them like "yeah, I see you but my people are here so we'll catch up another time" and whinned to us in return! She would rather see us and wasn't bothered a bit by being alone.

Like I said - I think it all depends on the horse. Lily is an Arabian and she is a total people horse. I now believe that she prefers people to other horses. She has made this move beautifully. One thing we have done to help her with the transition is to spend a lot of time with her. We have been very committed to that. The first few days we scheduled time for her - like 4-6 hours a day!! We have had picnics next to her paddock, read books next to her stall, lots of hand grazing, ground work, grooming, riding, etc.. It sure has made all the difference in the world!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## riccil0ve

I'm going to be the oddball here and say it's totally okay for them to be alone. Yes, they're herd animals, but it won't kill them to be by themselves. It typically creates a better bond between horse and owner. Ricci has been by herself most of her life, and she's perfectly happy and healthy. I see her twice a day, and I typically spend two to five hours with her a day. If you were to have a horse sit in a pasture by itself and you didn't bother to play with it, then yes, your horse would get upset. It was pretty easy to keep Ricci happy and stimulated though, and she never minded not having a "friend."


----------



## mom2pride

I have been on both sides of the fence on this one; with some horses, it is better to have some sort of companion. With others, they get along fine without one. I have always had a goat or two, as there have been times when my horse was boarded alone. He was perfectly fine having the goats as his companions. They never chewed on his mane or tail either. I think that goats do that more because they are lacking something. 

My current horse could care less about other horses, really; you can put him in with anyone, and he'll just amble off in the other direction...he would probably do fine as a single horse.


----------



## singlecowgirl

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> you should try natural horsemanship so you can act more like another horse around him. Also, work with him and interact with him a lot every day. you can also get a goat.



Thank you


----------



## QHlover

RiosDad said:


> I agree. A horse needs a friend. Where do you think the expression "get your goat" came from'? Goats make good friends for horses but some goats like to eat the tails off the horse. I would look at a small pony as a friend, doesn't eat much, needs only a small pen when in the barn ,keeps your guy company and doesn't eat tails.
> 
> The " get your goat" comes from a horse story. A goat was often kept as a friend for a high strung race horse. It was a friend who kept the race horse calm. Before a big race if a competitor could steal your goat the horse would have a bad night, be very upset and not in racing form the next day. Stealing a goat was not a big deal by itself but what it did to the horse was worth alot so the expression " get your goat " was born.


I agree with Riosdad on this one, horses are herd animals, but that doesn't mean he won't do fine without another around. Then again aren't dogs strong pack animals? That is why they bond with families so easily. Your horse will be alone, and not used to it. What I feel you should consider is that he's already created a bond with another horse, and by splitting them up... it might cause "depression" in your gelding 

I opt for a goat too!

Just MO..


----------



## Plains Drifter

My two horses are seperated from each other (I'm trying to halter train the weanling) but they get to see each other. They also get to see/hear the other thoroughbreds around the farm.


----------



## myhorsesonador

my horse would rather be alone. its weired but she doesnt like other horses.


----------



## heyycutter

i would never keep a horse alone, my horses buddy went to work with his owner for tuesday wednesday and all of thursday, and all cutter did those 3 days was call for his buddy and pace the sides of his paddock. i deffinitly think they need a friend. even if its just a goat or sheep or mini horse


----------



## Plains Drifter

heyycutter said:


> i would never keep a horse alone, my horses buddy went to work with his owner for tuesday wednesday and all of thursday, and all cutter did those 3 days was call for his buddy and pace the sides of his paddock. i deffinitly think they need a friend. even if its just a goat or sheep or mini horse


Wow? Really! Mine seem very content. They must be odd horses.


----------



## heyycutter

the weird thing is, my horse was gelded at age 9 is very territorial, HATES other horses (will litterally chase them) but he just loves jesse. idk why lol


----------



## justsambam08

As a permanant arrangement, I wouldn't reccomend keeping a horse alone.

However, since as of right now my horse Ice starts fights/bully's other horses, he is in a pasture all by himself, and he doesn't seem to mind. He can still stick his head over the fence to say hi if he wants to, but he can't chase after them or anything like that.


----------



## QtrHorse

There are places here in Europe where it is illegal to keep an equine alone. They must be able to see, hear and interact with another equine species such as another horse, pony, donkey or mule.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Some horses are fine being kept by themselves because they either dont get along with other horses as in a herd setting, or they just dont seem to care and do fine with other company. My neighbor and friend has an old Arab mare that is in her late twenties and she does fine by herself. She used to have a POA that kept her company but he got sold and she seems to to be indifferent to it. Of course, she has attention from my friend and the three sheep and two goats that are in with her so that makes it a little easier, I suspect. 

If your two geldings are excessively clingy and seem to really depend on one another, I would say that it wouldnt be a great idea to seperate them. You could also think about getting another companion for him, like a donkey, sheep or goat that would just be there to keep him company so he wouldnt have to be completly alone.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

QtrHorse said:


> There are places here in Europe where it is illegal to keep an equine alone. They must be able to see, hear and interact with another equine species such as another horse, pony, donkey or mule.


 
Wow, thats really interesting. Europe really does look out for the wellbeing of animals, dont they?


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I have had several horses throughout the years. Most of them did fine by themselves. However when I got back into horses the mare I bought was in a huge herd of recip mares. She did NOT do well alone. She would pace up and down the fenceline all day calling out to the 3 paints 2 houses down. it was so sad. So we bought Hank and they are best buds. Of course now we have a pony and her baby so she has lots of friends. but she is one horse that could never be alone.


----------



## charliBum

yeah charli is paddocked next to other horses but is in his own paddock, that way he can get his feed and stuff


----------



## barrie

I just got a friend's donkey to keep my horse company. I haven't had him very long but he was with 2 other horses. I haven't been able to spend much time with him and winter is coming. My friend asked if I would take care of him and I just figured perfect.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

heyycutter said:


> i would never keep a horse alone, my horses buddy went to work with his owner for tuesday wednesday and all of thursday, and all cutter did those 3 days was call for his buddy and pace the sides of his paddock. i deffinitly think they need a friend. even if its just a goat or sheep or mini horse


Yeah but the only reason he did that is BECAUSE he's kept with other horses.

It really depends on the horse. I personally prefer my mare out of a herd setting. She turns into a raving lunatic when she's in a herd. I don't like cutting out all socialization, she actually does fantactic as long as she's in her OWN paddock/pasture even with horses surrounding her on all sides of the fence.

Now that she's in a herd setting, seperating her is like pulling teeth. It's actually ironic, because she has zero issues leaving them if I ride her off the property, but if I try to take her into a barn or a show, she turns borderline dangerous. She spent the better part of Morris Stampede SCREAMING in her stall and trying to trample me everytime I opened the door. And Cinder was right beside her! She just couldn't see her.

If she's not in a herd, I can do all those things with her just fine. Luckily I don't show enough for it to be an issue, but I can definately understand keeping some horses out of a herd setting. Some develop deep emotional attachments that training just can't resolve.


----------



## Sootie

Horses get really close to their paddock mates as they are their only herd and taking one away can be confusing and upsetting for both of you. If you have to take one away however, try to get him a cow or donkey for company, they should become friends.


----------



## Mingiz

I had an 8yro gelding that I kept alone for 8yrs. He seemed fine with it. My friend would bring her lg pony to my house to pony sit when she went out of town. He didn't act any different when she was there or gone. He also was fine when trail riding or going to my friends farm...Never acted up at all , just took everything in stride....Even with the 2 I have now If I pull one out to go ride the other one is ok with it. I have even left one or the other alone for a few days as I went out of town camping.... They know thier buddy will be back....when the rig comes home...LOL


----------

